# Tropheus duboisi with malawi?



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

i have identified i found as Tropheus duboisi.
my next concern is can it be housed with malawi?
my tank is relatively easy going, no heavily aggressive types. my concern is more toward the diet. i have researched the Tropheus duboisi and it is herbivore (that spelled right?).

i have many differant types of malawi in my tank in my tank but i am getting the idea that tropheus are straight plant eaters.

the diet i feed now is hikari and also omega one. they are both a general feed. i also have omega one that is more toward herbivores for my acei.

will the tropheus be okay with this diet? i also feed squash, zucini, and... (cant remember lol)for the acei and loaches.

i like the fish i found and want to give him a good home :thumb:

i do also feed bloodworm and brine shrimp, but it is only like once a week or so. no beef heart or any major meat eating type feed.


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

It can be done, but I wouldn't. Bloodworm is a big no no for tropheus. They are best kept in species only tanks.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Switching to NLS will work for all your fish. :thumb:


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

NLS? sorry, i do not know all the short names


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

New Life Spectrum, I believe. It's what most the members in this forum swear by.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

okay cool.
i am leaning toward not getting him though, for difference of diet and he is a colony fish.

although, the back ground of him was a malawi tank. the owner brought all his fish to the lfs. he is used to being with these type of fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Probably don't want to feed bloodworm to most Malawi either.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

okay, the bloodworm was a item i feed, to be more specific, the blood worm is for the fire eel.
the malawi do grab it as well, but its not much and its only once a week.

heres what i feed:
clown loaches- loach/bottom feeder tabs. made from shrimp and fish.
malawi- hakari and omega one primarily
fire eel- raw shrimp

thats the main diet i feed. i also feed the fire eel bloodworm and nightcrawlers but not daily at all
and i feed the loaches brine shrimp, but again, it isnt daily.

i do not feed the malawi bloodworm as a meal.

hope that is okay. i do want to take care of them correctly


----------

